# A Real Challenge for the Genetics Experts!!!



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

I have bred two litters recently and I am unsure about what all could be produced! I am looking for best informed guesses about this!!! I will be posting updates on the babies and the poster with the most correct guesses wins my everlasting thanks and kudos!

I took reference pics of the parents. The pics run a bit yellow, so please excuse that. The colors on the mice are mostly true.

The first doe, Mossie, is a fox splashed from Beth. I believe this line runs mostly true, Beth??? She is heavily pregnant and really should have delivered today...

















The second doe, Daphne, is a weird one...I am looking for ideas on her color as well. She is some sort of very light pied/broken marked, possibly agouti based. Her mother was a blue agouti with tri in her ancestry and her father was a black tri with quite a bit of beige. Daphne is just too light for me to tell exactly what's going on.
Pic is a bit yellow, but showcases her markings.

























The father *of both litters* is Dylan. He is Daphne's brother, from the same breeding. He is a suspected colorpoint tri. Confirm or add new ideas. 

















I have been breeding my blues and tans into true "lines" lately, so it's a bit exciting to me to have some possible surprises come out of these breedings. I will be eagerly anticipating your best guesses, genetics experts!!!


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Daphne had twelve babies 2 days ago, only one pink eyed baby.
Mossie had ten babies last night, all black eyed. 
I have gotten some good guesses from people, looking for more! I am hoping that this might be kind of fun, to get everyone involved in guessing!


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

I have some pics of both litters! I am ready to make guesses on some of the babies, but still, others are a mystery to me...

Daphne's litter
















Star of the show???









Mossie's litter...I think that not a few may turn out looking like her, splashed.

























I will also be taking reservations in the next few days for these babies, if anyone wants, for pickup at Rodentfest.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

I definitely would love help now...all the babies are showing color and I don't know everything that I am looking at...also, I need help on what males to cull. If anyone wants a male, please tell me in the next few days please!!!

I culled one PEW and two BEW, remaining males from Daphne's litter:








females from Daphne's litter:









Males from Mossie's litter...here is where I need the most help!!
















females from Mossie's litter:









Again, any help is really appreciated, as well as any reservations so I know what to cull, or opinions on what males to cull based on markings.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

New Pics! The babies are finally fully furred, and now everyone can see what colors they are more clearly!!! If I am not mistaken, I've even got a few colorpoints who may yet change,

Daphne's full litter








Daphne's boys








Daphne's girls









Mossie's litter








Mossie's girls








Mossie's boys


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

What a lovely assortment of splashed and tri meeces! I enjoy mixed tri/splashed litters as you never know quite what to expect.That black tri baby is so nicely marked. I love the chocolate splashed.

I think Dylan and Mossie are both chocolate, but can't tell about Daphne for sure, maybe lilac/silver tri?


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Thank you!!!! Honestly, it's been brought to my attention that there is agouti in both litters! That means that Dylan is somehow A/a tri...since Mossie is a/a, that has to be it. It's weird...he does not look remotely A/a!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I don't see anything that looks agouti to me. I'd guess that your parents are all aa bb c*c*, with the splashed gene causing the reversion to black on the one baby I noted. I suppose that ones with greyish background may be agouti...blue agouii tri can be quite attractive; I have a cage full of blue agouti tri girls that I haven't done anything with as far as breeding is concerned, but they are very nice. Can't breed everything one likes, or at least I keep telling myself that.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

beautiful babies  hope when i have mine they are so gorgeous


----------



## onionpencil (Jan 6, 2013)

would love an update/pix on these guys


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

I appreciate the response! I will be taking new pics as soon as I have located my camera! :O


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

I found my camera again! My husband cleaned house, which was very sweet of him..but darn, I cannot find anything!

Here are some "Almost Weanling" pics of the litters!

Here is Daphne's blue tri buck- Available? Ann?
















Here is Daphne's blue/dilute agouti tri buck- Available
















Daphne's Broken Ivory Doe- Available (TAIL KINK) 
















Daphne's black tri doe- N/A
















Daphne's broken Ivory buck-Available

















Mossie's Splashed Does- N/A
















Mossie's Satin Tri Buck-RESERVED
















Satin Ivory doe- PENDING? 
http://i226.photobucket.com/albums/dd142/emmaseiple19
/100_3386.jpg








Daphne's agouti splashed- N/A for now!
















Daphne's Ivory doe- Available

















Thanks for looking! Be sure to check out availability of each baby! I will take reservations for Rodentfest on these little ones!


----------

